# Which fish to get??



## Huffy (9 mo ago)

Hi! I want to add a few more fish to my tank, but unsure what would be best with my current fish and the lobsters. I have a 55 gallon with 2 canister filters and currently have 2 common goldfish and 2 vanilla lobsters. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## The Fish Lady (9 mo ago)

Huffy said:


> Hi! I want to add a few more fish to my tank, but unsure what would be best with my current fish and the lobsters. I have a 55 gallon with 2 canister filters and currently have 2 common goldfish and 2 vanilla lobsters. Thanks in advance!!


Hi!😃
How about something that schools/shoals? 
Like: Gouramis? Tetras? 
Just a warning, hon, watch out for your lobsters for they can be ornery with your fish; okay? I once had our pet crawfish in our community tank and he was actually killing our babies sooo I told her, Cleo, she had grown to about 6", that she was going into "time out" and placed her in her own tank! 😂😂 we took care of that! 😂😂😂


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No water requirements are completely different, Goldfish require cooler water, You might get away with white cloud minnows, Maybe 10 if you keep up water changes.


----------



## The Fish Lady (9 mo ago)

susankat said:


> No water requirements are completely different, Goldfish require cooler water, You might get away with white cloud minnows, Maybe 10 if you keep up water changes.


Hi! 
Omg! I'm smacking my head like I could've had a V8! Yes, you are totally correct about the Goldfish...hmmm...
Here, I was concerned about her lobsters attacking her other babies which they will if they aren't watched...hmmm...
What about Mosiquito fish too???
Carp??? But, they'll get too big, probably...hmmm
Go online and research "cooler water tropical fish", this is what I'd do!😃


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Mosquito fish might be to small unless you go with Gambusa but white cloud minnows are prettier. oe else get another gold fish , Carp is a pond fish, but I have seen regular gold fish get to 12 inches.


----------



## Huffy (9 mo ago)

The Fish Lady said:


> Hi!😃
> How about something that schools/shoals?
> Like: Gouramis? Tetras?
> Just a warning, hon, watch out for your lobsters for they can be ornery with your fish; okay? I once had our pet crawfish in our community tank and he was actually killing our babies sooo I told her, Cleo, she had grown to about 6", that she was going into "time out" and placed her in her own tank! 😂😂 we took care of that! 😂😂😂


My big one has eaten 2 bettas already so it definitely needs to be something decent in size for sure!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would go with another goldfish then


----------



## The Fish Lady (9 mo ago)

susankat said:


> I would go with another goldfish then


Hi!😃
Yeah, there you go! 
Get a couple more Goldfish. Keep it a one species tank then. This is probably what I would do!😃 there are beautiful specimens out there to choose from!😃


----------



## Old Time Aquarist (8 mo ago)

Sorry for coming in a little late just joined this forum but decades in this hobby. I look at the animal first ! When we make one a captive pet we must provide a good home for it’s full life span. Without much more info I would stay stocked were you are. Vanilla lobster is a name given by LFS just to sell faster. Good research will say it’s more a hybrid crayfish. But with great care and proper room can get 12” as a adult. Then you have two. Common goldfish adult size will between 14”-16” , not as big as a Koi (36”) but big. Then two of them too , total being a high bio load already even with two canister filters for a 55 gallon. Then that depends on what kind ( flow rate , media volume etc.) and how the media is set up. I have successfully run as many long time keepers have 150-200 % bio load . But that’s not everyone. Water is not just water and so on. Depending on ability to keep water parameters perfect year after year then go with what you have now only if they are small in size and or juveniles. Before Hurricane Katrina I breed goldfish and Koi for several pond contractors in a 7500 gallon in ground pond. They both get big when taken care of. Fourteen feet of flood waters took all away , my house too. Depending on your skill level have you every done a necropsy ? I have done more than I wanted working at a nature center and personally. Will see why tank size matters and bio load effects there body functions. Especially in cold water fish the organs grow a little faster than the body. If able to keep all alive over a few years this will … , long term , big trouble… death. Life span of common goldfish is about 30 years and if a lobster about 50 years or more. Most reputable sites call for 50 gallons just for two juvenile goldfish alone. One must discern information sites offer mainly about the species size. In my decades I went to stock tanks for the amount of gallons I had in my hay day. Could not justify glass tanks over 300 gallons ($2000-$5000 each for good ones)… so stock tanks. Another 55 gallon and have two species only tanks would buy you some time if all are juveniles now. There are several ways to come to tank size like inch rule , weight/ounce rule and a few other way ‘s but to me skill level with a religious maintenance program should go with any of those methods. I’m only a old retired man today and my degree helped me along but to this day at my age still learning , always homework to do ! I tell anyone don’t take what I say or others say alone but for them to do good documented research without any self interpretation too fit their friends needs. Then your species will live a happy healthy full life as part of your family . Good luck and good choices too.


----------

